# Network stats + web interface



## TopHi (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello, 
i need live networks/bandw. stats (something like " iftop ") but with web interface.
I need to monitor my server live with much as possible options.
I have a large transfer of incomming and outgoing files, and it will be very good if i can see whats going.


----------



## aragon (Jan 29, 2010)

Maybe net/ntop.


----------



## tingo (Jan 30, 2010)

or perhaps net-mgmt/darkstat.


----------

